# Dvarw clone and steam tuners wicking



## Stranger (10/8/21)

Over the weekend I took out and cleaned some of the tanks sitting in my drawer. My eye got caught by a V2 and the Steam tuners top fill tank. I have not used this since I found the Intakes and decided it needs at least a weekend run out. I wound a new coil 26/36 6 wraps 3mm ID came out at .43

All ready for wicking and I have some 3mm cotton shoelace. Well I thought I wicked nicely until I put juice in the top cap and it all ran out via the airflow.

Say what !!! never happened before so I am perplexed. I got the tank off the mod before it all ran out and then looked to see what the problem was. Then I noticed that the cotton on one of the intake openings had a big gap. So I stripped it down again. 

What I had done was I had left a tiny bit of cotton sticking through the hole and as it was dammed up behind it had a little spare. When I assembled I had to turn the inner chimney to line up but I did not notice that it grabbed a bit of cotton and as I turned, it pulled the cotton creating the hole.

Silly mistake. Next time around I was careful to make sure the cotton could not be grabbed. So just relating my experience in the hope that no one else does what I did. The Steam tuners tank does make a difference to the taste of the Dvarw. It is shorter and the chimney is a little more condensed, less juice capacity but great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Teunh (10/8/21)

I cant get it to work without the dvarw pissing on the mod. The steamtuners looks nice but aint working for me. (Putting it back in the drawer again)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stranger (11/8/21)

Well that's a pity because the flavour is really good. I use the dam method and cut the cotton slightly longer. Then I fold the cotton over, wet it and push the cotton against the hole to dam it up. As long as the cotton is not too thin it works as shown, plenty bubbles and the wicking keeps up just fine. The other method is to find something that fits in the chimney hole from the top, line up the airflow with the chimney and hold that in place when you screw on the tank.

The other day was the first day I buggered it up. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Teunh (12/8/21)

Ill give a try again. We will see what happens haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

